

Hundreds of Silicon Valley startups want to copy other startups - asanwal
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2013/12/07/hundreds-of-start-ups-hope-to-be-a-copycat-start-up/?_r=0

======
NickSharp
Just because a company's funding pitch begins with "The Uber of health care"
does not mean that company is a copy of Uber.

------
bryanh
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6866822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6866822).

